# Soft Focus with Nylon Stocking (pictures)



## photong

White Nylon (I have pink too but I haven't trred it yet so I don't know if the colour matters)

With Hole(s) (You cant see them through the lens just in he photo) 






Without holes





Having holes is a lot better, or else everything will be fuzzy (you can really see it if there are words especially small ones in the image). It has more of a smokey effect than anything.

I put mine on by screwing my UV filter over top. I think an eleastic band will help just as well.

There is also using petrolium (sp?) jelly on a plastic that is put over the lens. I'd like to try that one day.


----------



## mavrik

DCE tools comes with a portrait skin cleaner that gives portraits a "soft focus" look.  Also, I have a soft focus filter for my Rebel that does pretty good work.  Doing it like this is tough - you can't get the eyes of a portrait in focus or anything that's not in that one "hole" spot.    I think I prefer a soft blur on a new layer and fade it in over shooting the original blurry.  Just my 2c. 

M


----------



## photong

mavrik said:
			
		

> DCE tools comes with a portrait skin cleaner that gives portraits a "soft focus" look.  Also, I have a soft focus filter for my Rebel that does pretty good work.  Doing it like this is tough - you can't get the eyes of a portrait in focus or anything that's not in that one "hole" spot.    I think I prefer a soft blur on a new layer and fade it in over shooting the original blurry.  Just my 2c.
> 
> M



Sorry but some people just don't have the resources or funds to do that so they need to resort to cheaper methods.


----------

